# Pocket Predator SEAL in g10



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

I wanted to drop a little review of the SEAL when I had the time, and now I have the time so here we go. I ordered this around 3-4 weeks ago and it came much earlier then I expected. I get so excited waiting for packages, but it takes a while for these to come through because of the quality youre getting into these pieces. With this in mind I tell myself that its going to come in a month if it says it takes 3 weeks to arrive, this way you're even more satisfied thinking that you got it earlier rather then thinking about it being a day past 3 weeks, try it guys its great lol. On that note, I received it the other day, last wednesday I think. I havent been able to do much shooting as I wouldve liked to with this but Id say ive gotten around 100 or so shots off of it. To sum it up... I love this thing. It literally is the go to slingshot. Its pretty much everything I was thinking it would be. Its absolutely rock solid in this greenish g10 material. Im a firm believer that g10 is the perfect material for slingshots. You can pry the forks all you want, put the heaviest bands you can pull, anything you can think of trying to test its limits. When I took it out of the package it was a beast to hold in the hand, very heavy at first, but when you go to grab it another few times it becomes really light. Not to forget about accuracy, at 28 feet ive nailed water bottle caps, bottles, and old pellet gun tins. This thing is really accurate, I just need to practice more with it. I plan on using this for serious hunting, along with hunting trips and travel, like an edc. I have no doubt in my mind that this slingshot can be beaten and abused through the worst environments and terrain. In my opinion theres no shot this thing will ever in a million years break down, you can literally pass it down to your kids and their grandkids and that is what I hope to do. Well thats it for my review, if anyones interested in other things about this slingshot i'll be glad to review and answer more about it. Thanks guys and thanks to Bill from Pocket Predator for an awesome product and experience


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I've had the HTS for over a month and still I am very well pleased with it and its performance. Good review of the SEAL and I have to agree that Bill has a lot of awesome products.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

flippinfool said:


> I've had the HTS for over a month and still I am very well pleased with it and its performance. Good review of the SEAL and I have to agree that Bill has a lot of awesome products.


I'll have my HTS for almost a year in a few days. I love these things, g10 is truly bomb proof


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

I have loads of Bill Hays Slings. They're all amazing. My favourite is the Seal Sniper closely followed by the SERE. I have both black G10 and Poly Seasl Snipers and both are solid. The design is exceptional. Love them.


----------

